# Sadie pulled her stitches out after spay



## Sharon D (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, we had Sadie spayed Tuesday and yesterday got home to find her pacing and not herself at all, one phonecall and trip to vets yesterday and an overnight stay and restitched and shes home again.. she had jumped onto a chair and jumped off again and caught her wound.. and reopened the top part of it  shes fine now and just chilling out.. just wondering if this had happened to anyone else xx


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

Oh dear that is very unfortunate. Never happened to me but I restricted my girls to the kitchen for a week post op so as they couldn't actually jump anywhere. Hopefully the vet will put plaster stitches over the wound to save her from having another GA. In the meantime you will need to either crate her or restrict her to one room where there are no sofa's etc. 

They just don't realise they've had major surgery.


----------



## Muze (Nov 30, 2011)

Our oldest 'family' dog did this when she saw spayed back in 2000. 
Even with a Buster collar she managed to use her back feet to scratch her stitches out. 
In the end we had to take turns in watching her because she would do it at night even with her back paws bandaged up.
She was restitched and they put in very tight stitches with a stronger suture material and covered them with a dressing and she eventually recovered well 
Hers was quite an extreme case, she was very nervous and sensitive and if it wasn't for the rescue agreement, we probably would have waited to get her spayed tbh.

Glad to hear you girl is doing better, it'll all be over, and long forgotten, before you both know it


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Oh dear. You do need to watch them like a hawk post spay. Personally I would crate her if she can't be trusted not to jump on chairs etc.

My old vet use to say "well tie her to the kitchen table leg" if I dared to suggest it was a nightmare trying to keep them calm...LOL


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

aw poor Sadie, ive never had a problem with any of my lot, but my vet stitches them internally so you cant see the stitches, can you actually see Sadies stitches?


----------



## Sharon D (Jul 17, 2012)

Hi Guys,
Thanks for your replies shes snoozing away by my husband, the wound looks really clean and the bit that she didn't open has healed up beautifully .. the part where she pulled the stitches out has dissolving ones in and looks really clean, we are watching her like a Hawk at the moment .. so fingers crossed we will be ok this time ..
Sharon xx


----------



## Sharon D (Jul 17, 2012)

I think the last few days have really taken it out of sadie, shes snoozing again, took her for a walk today longer than she has been since op.. shes eating and rolls over onto her back for a Belly Rub again now.. wound looks really clean and apart from her scratching where her fur is growing back she seems fine just a bit tired but after all she has had major surgery.. off to vets tomorrow night for post op check will ask them if they can give anything to sooth her skin where shes been scratching as looks a bit red.. but hopefully is on the mend  xx


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

mine did it so i got to the point where i had to put then in the dog crate tbh though they clean it very well so my vet wasn't really worried


----------



## Sharon D (Jul 17, 2012)

The wound looks really clean and she seems quite happy in herself her skin either side though where her fur is growing back looks a little sore, will just see what they say tomorrow


----------



## raggie doll (Sep 16, 2011)

its all you can do cats by their very nature are obsessive compulsives its hard for them to leave it alone distract with treats hahaha I'm sure you have already have lol


----------

